# γλαρένιος



## cougr

Νά' χετε γλαρένιο χρόνο.  

Φιλιά και γλαρένιες αγκαλιές.

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη και από πού προέρχεται;


----------



## makot

Αν και δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, υποθέτω ότι προέρχεται 
είτε από το επίθετο 'γλαρός' 
([<αρχ.ιλαρός] γαλήνιος//(για μάτια) υγρός, λαμπρός ή ηδυπαθής//(μτφ.) έξυπνος) 
ή από το ρήμα 'γλαρώνω'
(νυστάζω//(μτφ.)γαληνεύω)


----------



## cougr

makot said:


> Αν και δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, υποθέτω ότι προέρχεται
> είτε από το επίθετο 'γλαρός'
> ([<αρχ.ιλαρός] γαλήνιος//(για μάτια) υγρός, λαμπρός ή ηδυπαθής//(μτφ.) έξυπνος)
> ή από το ρήμα 'γλαρώνω'
> (νυστάζω//(μτφ.)γαληνεύω)



Ευχαριστώ makot, μάλλον Θα έχει κάποια σχέση με την γαλήνη. Τουλάχιστον αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγάζω από την χρήση της λέξης.


----------



## orthophron

cougr said:


> Νά' χετε γλαρένιο χρόνο.
> 
> Φιλιά και γλαρένιες αγκαλιές.
> 
> Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη και από πού προέρχεται;


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη και εκτός αυτού τα επίθετα σε -ένιος σημαίνουν σηνήθως κατασκευασμένος από (πχ αγαλματένιος).
Αν άκουγα λοιπόν "γλαρένιες" αγκαλιές θάλεγα ότι θέλει να πει αγκαλιές γεμάτες ερωτισμό.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη και εκτός αυτού τα επίθετα σε -ένιος σημαίνουν σηνήθως κατασκευασμένος από (πχ αγαλματένιος).
> Αν άκουγα λοιπόν "γλαρένιες" αγκαλιές θάλεγα ότι θέλει να πει αγκαλιές γεμάτες ερωτισμό.



Υπάρχει αλλά μάλλον είναι αδόκιμη.


----------



## orthophron

Μετά από ένα google-searching είδα συσχετισμό της λέξης με το γλάρο. Ίσως πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε κάποιο νησιώτη.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Μετά από ένα google-searching είδα συσχετισμό της λέξης με το γλάρο.



Πέρασε και εμένα από το μυαλό μου αυτή η ιδέα όμως τι σχέση  μπορεί να έχει ένας γλάρος με τις αγκαλιές, τα χάδια κοκ; 




orthophron said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε κάποιο νησιώτη.



Ρώτησα αρκετούς που γνωρίζω αλλά δεν την είχαν ξανακούσει τη λέξη.


----------



## elineo

Να προσέξουμε την σύνθεση της λέξης με τη σούπα γιατί η _γλαρόσουπα_ ή _σούπα από γλάρο_ σημαίνει από _τίποτα_ έως _κάτι χαμηλής ποιότητας_. Πχ. _μας κέρασαν γλαρόσουπα_, καμία σχέση με ελαφρύ, ποιοτικό κλπ.


----------



## tzesyneas

Είναι πιθανό, αν ο λόγος είναι ποιητικός, η λέξη να προέρχεται από το πουλί γλάρος... στην ποίηση συνήθως οι γλάροι συμβολίζουν τα ταξίδια, την ελευθερία κάποιες φορές τη νοσταλγία και τον πόνο της αγάπης, εκφράζουν την εξάρτηση από τη θάλασσα. Οι γλαροι επίσης εδώ (και αυτό είναι προσωπική μου άισθηση) συμβολίζουν την τρυφερότητα, το λευκό=αγνότητα. Επίσης επειδή δεν είναι δόκιμος ο όρος είναι πιθανό να έχει γραφτεί ποιητική αδεία οπότε και εκφράζεται ιμπρεσιονιστικά ή ως σύμβολο.


----------

